# Feeding Frenzy



## jellybeen (Oct 20, 2007)

*Another Frenzy*










This is just before they carried the bottle off into the sky!


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

> This is just before they carried the bottle off into the sky!



lol.

That is a frenzy. Many more and they could have carried the whole drum.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for posting that picture. It looks so nice and warm. I'm sitting here with a sweater on. Worked outside all day and it got up to about 32 degrees


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

*free bees*

Put out more feed and watch carefully which way they fly. You can follow them back to their tree and next spring you have a new hive.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

berkshire bee said:


> Thanks for posting that picture. It looks so nice and warm. I'm sitting here with a sweater on. Worked outside all day and it got up to about 32 degrees



About 80 deg when I took my pics 2 weeks ago. 80 deg again today. Cold is moving in. High on Saturday is gonna be upper 50's.   That's getting cold for us.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

cow pollinater said:


> Put out more feed and watch carefully which way they fly. You can follow them back to their tree and next spring you have a new hive.



My thought's exactly. I have them narrowed down to about a 20 acre patch they could be in. I was gonna put out more feed. And talk a walk.


----------

